# [Coppa Italia] Lazio - Juventus 2-1



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

Semifinale di ritorno di Coppa Italia all'Olimpico di Roma. Si riparte dal 1-1 dell'andata.


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Prevedo uno 0-0.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prevedo uno 0-0.



E per questo che continuo a sostenere che la Lazio andrà in CL o comunque terza.. Non prendono tanti gol hanno una fase difensiva con i fiocchi, difficilissimo segnare alla Lazio e normalmente chi ha la miglior difesa...


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Si tifa per i supplementari


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

la lazio stasera non finirà la partita in 11... e ci sarà almeno un rigore per la juve


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2013)

Spero si autodistruggano


----------



## Livestrong (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si tifa per i supplementari


Io tifo per tibia e perone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Rigori stop.
Juventus perde con Chievo stop.
Balotelli purga Udinese stop.
Milan -9 da Juventus stop.


- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E per questo che continuo a sostenere che la Lazio andrà in CL o comunque terza.. Non prendono tanti gol hanno una fase difensiva con i fiocchi, difficilissimo segnare alla Lazio e normalmente chi ha la miglior difesa...


Vediamo se li pigliano o no con noi i goal al ritorno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2013)

veramente speriamo che vanno ai rigori e che si ammazzano di botte


----------



## pennyhill (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Lazio*: Marchetti; Konko, Biava, Ciani, Dias, Radu, Ledesma, Gonzalez, Hernanes, Mauri, Klose

*A disposizione*: Bizzarri, Carrizo, Zauri, Cavanda, Stankevicius, Lulic, Cana, Brocchi, Candreva, Kozak, Rozzi, Floccari

*Juventus*: Storari; Bonucci, Marrone, Barzagli, Isla, Padoin, Vidal, Giaccherini, Peluso, Giovinco, Vucinic

*A disposizione* Buffon, Rubinho, Lichtsteiner, Caceres, Pogba, De Ceglie, Marchisio, Pirlo, Quagliarella, Matri


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

dai su con la difesa a 5... è finita prima di cominciare


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

iniziamo bene rigore per la juve non dato.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Era rigore


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

Rigorone ahahahahaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Rigore clamoroso non dato 
EIACULO


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

dai se continua così la lazio ne prende 5, marchetti poi


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma Marchetti che esce a fare in quel modo


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quanto corrono sti gobbi


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

sto isla e' una sola, pensavo fosse forte , l'unico che sta mantenendo le aspettative e' asamoah


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

questo era rigore per la lazio, 1-1


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

Che catenaccio della lazio murano tutto


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sto Gioperdo sottoporta è ridicolo


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Gennaio 2013)

Giovinco lucidità di robinho


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Vorrei scrivere una cosa su sto Giovinco ma non lo faccio, sennò poi segna.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

niente, la lazio non ha speranze


----------



## BB7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

2 rigori non concessi da entrambe le parti. Cmq partita molto vivace ma praticamente 0 tiri in porta... Su Giovinco e Giaccherini il mio pensiero l'ho espresso fin troppe volte...


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

pure klose non ha strusciato palla.

giovinco e' veramente scarso 11 milioni 
Rotfl


----------



## forzajuve (29 Gennaio 2013)

Partita falsata...a parte il rigore stiamo giocando da schifo..


----------



## Tom! (29 Gennaio 2013)

Se quello su klose è rigore allora bisogna dare 7 rigori a partita.
Ennesima episodio contro per la juve, ma ormai è acclarato che l'arbitro non rischia quando c'è di mezzo la juve perché poi viene sottoposto a gogna mediatica, soprattutto dopo juve-genoa. Si sarebbe parlato di compensazione ecc, è più facile non dare i rigori che darli quando si parla della juve.


----------



## BB7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma stai scerzando Tom??? E' piu rigore quello su Klose che quello su Vucinic in realtà... Vucinic tocca prima la palla ma pure senza l'intervento di Marchetti non sarebbe MAI riuscito a recuperarla perchè la tira fuori dal campo mentre dall'altra parte Klose anticipa l'avversario che lo FALCIA e gli impedisce di rigiocare la palla in posizione favorevole... c'è una differenza abissale tra i 2 episodi. Cmq sia sono rigori entrambi ma sicuramente il più netto è quello su Klose riguardatelo per piacere (;


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Se quello su klose è rigore allora bisogna dare 7 rigori a partita.
> Ennesima episodio contro per la juve, ma ormai è acclarato che l'arbitro non rischia quando c'è di mezzo la juve perché poi viene sottoposto a gogna mediatica, soprattutto dopo juve-genoa. Si sarebbe parlato di compensazione ecc, è più facile non dare i rigori che darli quando si parla della juve.



ahahahahahah e continuano a lamentarsi dopo aver ladrato per 10 anni (compresa questa partita)


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

vidal andava espulso per proteste (vaff...) dopo il giallo... salta comunque la finale


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

GOoooooooollllllllllll


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Gonzaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

1-0 Lazio Gonzalez


----------



## Nivre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Goooooolllllllll Godooooooooo


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

madò questi sono una roba vergognosa!!! Protestano SEMPRE!! anche quando fanno fallo netto!


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mamma che botta ha preso


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Giovinco appena gli soffi sopra è già morto.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

giovinco buffone!! passa l'aquila ti porta via


----------



## Nivre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> giovinco buffone!! passa l'aquila ti porta via


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vidal andava espulso per proteste (vaff...) dopo il giallo... salta comunque la finale



E se non ci sarà la finale per eliminazione della Juventus che succede? Salta la prima della prossima coppa?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E se non ci sarà la finale per eliminazione della Juventus che succede? Salta la prima della prossima coppa?



ci vanno in finale


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E se non ci sarà la finale per eliminazione della Juventus che succede? Salta la prima della prossima coppa?



si


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Floccari stava morendo in corsa, che cesso atomico


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

giovinco degno gobbo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

bonucci che dice all'arbitro pezzo di M... tutto ok


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Gennaio 2013)

3 quarti d'ora di recupero


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

ROTFL 6 minuti?


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

primo tempo supplementare iniziato

ma dico... 6 minuti?


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Che asini, che asini


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ovvio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

supplementari per davvero ora


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

che *********


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

guarda caso ha segnato quello che doveva essere espulso  è finita


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tutto nella norma


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Gennaio 2013)

madò che ha fatto radu


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Gennaio 2013)

un bel supplementare va solo a vantaggio degli inseguitori in campionato!questi minuti si pagano


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooool a casaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Gennaio 2013)

ahahahahaha sergioneeeeee


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Floccariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

ahahahah floccari


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

no va beh floccari


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

gooooooooolllllllllllll


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooo proprio luiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!! il più cessooooooooooooo


----------



## Polis (29 Gennaio 2013)

Goooooool seeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sergione


----------



## Nivre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Gooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllll HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


*GODO*


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

due gol nel recupero, aggiungeranno altri 3'


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi grande giornata, eh?


----------



## Nivre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Rotfl hahahahaha


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Incredibile, incredibile


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mio dio mio dio Marchetti mio dio
E Marchisio da top fail di gennaio!


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

marchetti eroe nazionale


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Gennaio 2013)

ahauhhauauhhauauhauhahuauhauhauhahahahhahahahahahahaha la chiamavano la coppia del gol della cantera giuventina


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

colui che ha sbagliato è un GENIO


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

non ci credo dai... troppo scarsi in difesa i laziali...


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mamma mia Floccari è persino peggio di Pazzini ma ha segnato ugualmente.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

la lazio se la fa sotto... ora segnano


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tempo di recupero: finché non segna la Rube


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

tempo scaduto oh


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Non ci credo 47' gol di Vidal e 48' vantaggio di nuovo con Floccari!XD


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

E sucate


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sig Conte vai a protestare ora, vai vai vai


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

juvenes foriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Isao (29 Gennaio 2013)

Goooooooooodo! Giornata perfetta!!!!!


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

a casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

sto pektovic e' un grande


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Godo era non so quanti anni che la juve non veniva eliminata da qualcosa, per giunta han cercato di ladrare anche stasera, non ha prezzo


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

TRIPLETEEEEEEEE


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non ci credo 47' gol di Vidal e 48' vantaggio di nuovo con Floccari!XD



1 minuto dopo miracolo di Marchetti 1 vs 1, Marchisio canna il gol facile sottoporta; minuti di recupero da cardiopalma.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Now i'm here (29 Gennaio 2013)

quanto godo.  

lazioooooooooooooo sul prato verde volaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## BB7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

QUESTO E' GIOVINCO. Pure Vidal si è girato e gli ha detto "dai ca**o"


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

il triplete di sto ciufolo


----------



## Nivre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il TRIPLETEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ? HAHAHAHAHAHA

Giornata da


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Io volevo vedere i supplementari


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2013)

che bella partita grande Lazio...Petkovic ha preparato benissimo la partita...Radu gli stava facendo perdere la partita
giusto così Lazio in Finale


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

duddo giò è AGGHIAGGIANDE

hanno segnado al 95essimo! era già sgaduto il dempo!

diamo fasdidio perghè vingiamo?


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Cosa si sono mangiati giovinco e marchisio!!XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> QUESTO E' GIOVINCO. Pure Vidal si è girato e gli ha detto "dai ca**o"



si è veramente odioso...da prenderlo a schiaffi


----------



## Hammer (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bene così. Fa sempre piacere


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

​


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

sì ma marchisio da 0 metri.XD


----------



## BB7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Cosa si sono mangiati giovinco e marchisio!!XD



Sopratutto il primo direi... Quello di Marchisio è più un colpo d'istinto quando sei in corsa e la palla ti arriva all'improvviso.. Quello veramente scandaloso è il nano che non segna neanche se lo metti sulla linea di porta


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Il gol sbagliato da Marchisio*

Marchisio


----------



## LeonFlare (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bell'arbitraggio


----------



## chicagousait (29 Gennaio 2013)

Gli ultimi sei minuti sono valsi i precedenti 90. che goduria veder esultare gli giuventini per il pareggio e 30 secondi dopo vederli sprofondare per il gol laziale


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tutto quello che volete, ma la Lazio contro di noi ha una fortuna clamorosa. 
Giovinco non lo voglio più vedere, oggi mi ha letteralmente fatto smadonnare tutta la partita. Il gol sbagliato nel finale è stata l'apoteosi. Oltre ad essere scarso fino all'inverosimile è anche un neonato presuntuoso. Fossi Conte non gli farei più vedere il campo.


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

giovinco e' un cesso pauroso, mai piaciuto bleah


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Allora il Triplete???Molti di voi dicevano che era cosa fatta ed io c'avevo messo il pensiero.....


----------



## Albijol (29 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio avere anche io il senso del gol di Gioperdo , Dio perché non mi hai dato il suo dono?


----------



## Nivre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Gli attaccanti della juve sono di una scarsità allucinante, mamma mia che schifo. Spazzini da solo da 10 piste ai loro attaccanti


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Fossi Conte non gli farei più vedere il campo.



Lui ha i suoi fetish e quando sbaglia persiste pur di non ammettere gli errori per i motivi dettagliatamente spiegati da Pellegatti. Ironicamente il sostituto Carrera ha fatto meglio di lui.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Giornata di festa ......


----------



## LeonFlare (29 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora il Triplete???Molti di voi dicevano che era cosa fatta ed io c'avevo messo il pensiero.....



Chi ha parlato di triplete ?
Io son convinto che non vinceremo neanche lo scudetto perchè quando un arbitro non ha le palle di fischiare un rigore ai primi minuti (come stasera) o nel finale (contro il genoa) significa che davvero c'è qualcosa che non va, ma non perchè non l'hanno visto ma perchè "NON SE LA SENTONO DI FISCHIARE".


----------



## Morghot (29 Gennaio 2013)

Giovinco e Vucinic sono due cancri, incredibile. Detto ciò godo


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Chi ha parlato di triplete ?
> Io son convinto che non vinceremo neanche lo scudetto perchè quando un arbitro non ha le palle di fischiare un rigore ai primi minuti (come stasera) o nel finale (contro il genoa) significa che davvero c'è qualcosa che non va, ma non perchè non l'hanno visto ma perchè "NON SE LA SENTONO DI FISCHIARE".



Lo scudetto lo vincete e comunque era riferito ad alcuni miei colleghi di tifo,non ce l'avevo con voi ed era fatta con tono scherzoso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2013)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Chi ha parlato di triplete ?
> Io son convinto che non vinceremo neanche lo scudetto perchè quando un arbitro non ha le palle di fischiare un rigore ai primi minuti (come stasera) o nel finale (contro il genoa) significa che davvero c'è qualcosa che non va, ma non perchè non l'hanno visto ma perchè "NON SE LA SENTONO DI FISCHIARE".



per voi è sempre colpa dell'arbitro


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Gennaio 2013)

L'arbitro di dov'era? Magari era toscano...proprio come Mazzarri! Complotto!1!!


----------



## LeonFlare (29 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per voi è sempre colpa dell'arbitro



A me non mi frega nulla sinceramente, cioè poteva darci il rigore e preferivo perdere 1-4, ma caspita se è rigore perchè non lo FISCHI ? Guardati le partite della Juve con serenità e giudica.


----------



## Albijol (29 Gennaio 2013)

LOL l'arbitro ha dato OTTO MINUTI DI RECUPERO per farvi segnare e i rubentini gridano al complotto. AGGHIACCIANDE


----------



## Nivre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque la lazio e la bestia nera della juve, da tempo immemore. Grande Lazie


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2013)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Chi ha parlato di triplete ?
> Io son convinto che non vinceremo neanche lo scudetto perchè quando un arbitro non ha le palle di fischiare un rigore ai primi minuti (come stasera) o nel finale (contro il genoa) significa che davvero c'è qualcosa che non va, ma non perchè non l'hanno visto ma perchè "NON SE LA SENTONO DI FISCHIARE".



Ma veramente c'è qualcuno che ha il coraggio di dar la colpa agli arbitri?Questa squadra si sta sciogliendo totalmente a causa di una dirigenza che dopo aver fatto un mercato pietoso non riesce a fare un minimo di quadrato nel gruppo. Siamo nel caos più totale. 
Se a fine stagione non vinciamo lo scudo spero vivamente che serva almeno a far aprire gli occhi ad Agnello perchè Marmotta sta facendo più danni della grandine.


----------



## LeonFlare (29 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma veramente c'è qualcuno che ha il coraggio di dar la colpa agli arbitri?Questa squadra si sta sciogliendo totalmente a causa di una dirigenza che dopo aver fatto un mercato pietoso non riesce a fare un minimo di quadrato nel gruppo. Siamo nel caos più totale.
> Se a fine stagione non vinciamo lo scudo spero vivamente che serva almeno a far aprire gli occhi ad Agnello perchè Marmotta sta facendo più danni della grandine.



Ma non scassare, APRI GLI OCCHI. Se ci sono i rigori bisogna fischiarli PRO e CONTRO, ripeto...PRO e CONTRO !


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Chi ha parlato di triplete ?
> Io son convinto che non vinceremo neanche lo scudetto perchè quando un arbitro non ha le palle di fischiare un rigore ai primi minuti (come stasera) o nel finale (contro il genoa) significa che davvero c'è qualcosa che non va, ma non perchè non l'hanno visto ma perchè "NON SE LA SENTONO DI FISCHIARE".



non si può leggere dai, basta


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> L'arbitro di dov'era? Magari era toscano...proprio come Mazzarri! Complotto!1!!



Non solo Banti è Toscano,è pure di Livorno 


Gomblodddddddo
/




​


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Pare che negli spogliatoi corra voce che Marchisio effettivamente voleva segnare ma non se l'è sentita


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

ahahahahahahaah ma lo sentite conte sulla rai


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma lo avete ascoltato a parrucchino?!


----------



## Isao (29 Gennaio 2013)

Conte ridicolo..mamma mia che persona insopportabile


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2013)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> A me non mi frega nulla sinceramente, cioè poteva darci il rigore e preferivo perdere 1-4, ma caspita se è rigore perchè non lo FISCHI ? Guardati le partite della Juve con serenità e giudica.



Fosse per me toglierei tutti i rigori di quest'ultimo campionato compreso quello che fece vincere il Milan, però toglierei tutti i gol inesistenti assegnati e quelli segnati ma non visti.


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2013)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Ma non scassare, APRI GLI OCCHI. Se ci sono i rigori bisogna fischiarli PRO e CONTRO, ripeto...PRO e CONTRO !



Io penso che sugli errori arbitrali vada fatta un doveroso chiarimenti. Sono cose che possono succedere in una partita, ma che condizionano il risultato fino ad un certo punto. Se invece di stare sempre a piangere e recriminare si mettesse in moto il cervello si riuscirebbe a capire che abbiamo un attacco da schifo. Se ci stava il benedetto "toppleyer" contro il Genoa prima del gol di Borriello stavamo 3-0 e stasera contro la Lazio ci sarebbe semplicemente bastato amministrare un vantaggio di almeno un altro gol ottenuto all'andata (dai su a Torino li abbiamo presi letteralmente a pallonate).


----------



## LeonFlare (29 Gennaio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Fosse per me toglierei tutti i rigori di quest'ultimo campionato compreso quello che fece vincere il Milan, però toglierei tutti i gol inesistenti assegnati e quelli segnati ma non visti.



Forse la classifica rigori pro/contro della scorsa stagione non ti è abbastanza chiara, ripassa caro, ripassa.


----------



## Aphex (29 Gennaio 2013)

Vabbe' dai, c'è sempre il ritorno.


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Che ha detto Conte? Avevo spento..


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Vabbe' dai, c'è sempre il ritorno.



.....ritorno a casa.....


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Che ha detto Conte? Avevo spento..



Ha fatto lo spiritoso sui rigori per la Juve dicendo che erano tutte simulazione, mentre sempre con ironia ha detto che quello su Klose era nettissimo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non solo Banti è Toscano,è pure di Livorno
> 
> 
> Gomblodddddddo
> ...



Amico di Mazzarri e pure di Allegri


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Che ha detto Conte? Avevo spento..



ha preso per il .... quelli della rai dicendo che vucinic era da espellere per simulazione, così come giovinco nel secondo tempo e quello su klose era rigore nettissimo


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto lo spiritoso sui rigori per la Juve dicendo che erano tutte simulazione, mentre sempre con ironia ha detto che quello su Klose era nettissimo.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ha preso per il .... quelli della rai dicendo che vucinic era da espellere per simulazione, così come giovinco nel secondo tempo e quello su klose era rigore nettissimo



Rosica rosica


----------



## Marilson (29 Gennaio 2013)

oggi gioie immense, da ricordare questa data


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2013)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Forse la classifica rigori pro/contro della scorsa stagione non ti è abbastanza chiara, ripassa caro, ripassa.



Certe lezioni valle a fare nel forum dei gobbi, caro


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai ragà su, stiamo calmi


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ha preso per il .... quelli della rai dicendo che vucinic era da espellere per simulazione, così come giovinco nel secondo tempo e quello su klose era rigore nettissimo



Aveva palesemente la faccia da troll, squallidissimo


----------



## Nivre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Che uomo squallido il parrucchino. Ma proprio lui parla di arbitri? Lui che l'anno scorso ha vinto uno scudetto grazie agli arbitri...

Pttu.. pttu..


----------



## Morghot (29 Gennaio 2013)

Conte è un uomo a pezzi poverino


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Conte, da conte, c'ha solo la parrucca ottocentesca


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sperma ovunque


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Paolino fa crepare sull'azione di Giovinco e Marchisio! GUardatevi crozzopizzo subito!!!XD


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2013)

erano meglio i supplementari. si autodistruggevano


----------



## Principe (30 Gennaio 2013)

Indecente conte .... Ma chi la beve?


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Godo da morire. Il triplete.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

conte quando è caduto giovinco che si e lasciato cadere che poi se beccato l'ammonizione ahah conte che protesta  floccari la ciliegina sulla torta per la giornata di ieri


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2013)

Con questa Lazio il terzo posto impossibile! sono troppo solidi e di gol non ne prendono


----------



## mister51 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Non mi piace godere delle sconfitte altrui.......................ma in questo caso sono più che contento.
A sentire certi spocchiosi tifosi Juventini la Juve delle seconde linee aveva eliminato il Milan titolare..................commento puerile...........che si autodistrugge da solo..........................


----------



## Brontolo (30 Gennaio 2013)

mister51 ha scritto:


> Non mi piace godere delle sconfitte altrui.......................ma in questo caso sono più che contento.
> A sentire certi spocchiosi tifosi Juventini la Juve delle seconde linee aveva eliminato il Milan titolare..................commento puerile...........che si autodistrugge da solo..........................



?? la juve delle riserve ha effetivamente eliminato il milan dei titolari...o sulle ali dell'esaltazione del momento, per imprese fra l'altro laziali, non certo milaniste, andiamo pure a modificare la storia passata?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Gran giornata ieri...parucchino dall estasi al baratro....Al gol di floccari mi sono gasato un casino!!!Ma marchetti quando forte è??sempre decisivo in questa stagione fino ad ora


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Conte commenta i rigori di Lazio-Juventus
*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ma cosa ridono quei lecca-scroto? Un giornalista serio si sarebbe irritato di quell'atteggiamento da sbruffone e l'avrebbe mandato a defecare ripetutamente

Sto pagliaccio invece di prendere per le orecchie Giovinco e dirgli "ancora una volta è colpa tua, sei abominevole, Del Piero a 40 anni sarebbe più decisivo di te", si mette a fare il figo con i "giornalisti" rai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Credo sia ridicolo che un allenatore campione d'Italia che allena la squadra più forte d'Italia nonché una delle squadre più buone d'Europa invece di parlare di calcio si mette a fare questi teatrini. Parla di calcio Conte, io mi son stancato con questi arbitri onestamente.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (30 Gennaio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> *Ma stai scerzando Tom???* E' piu rigore quello su Klose che quello su Vucinic in realtà... Vucinic tocca prima la palla ma pure senza l'intervento di Marchetti non sarebbe MAI riuscito a recuperarla perchè la tira fuori dal campo mentre dall'altra parte Klose anticipa l'avversario che lo FALCIA e gli impedisce di rigiocare la palla in posizione favorevole... c'è una differenza abissale tra i 2 episodi. Cmq sia sono rigori entrambi ma sicuramente il più netto è quello su Klose riguardatelo per piacere (;



No no, la cosa più triste è che ci credono VERAMENTE a quello che dicono!! Vivono in una realtà tutta loro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Conte commenta i rigori di Lazio-Juventus
> *



è peggio di Mourinho


----------



## mister51 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ?? la juve delle riserve ha effetivamente eliminato il milan dei titolari...o sulle ali dell'esaltazione del momento, per imprese fra l'altro laziali, non certo milaniste, andiamo pure a modificare la storia passata?



Questione di punti di vista.
Resta il fatto che una squadraccia come il Milan da "zona retrocessione" con una difesa ridicola, senza gioco e senza idee vi ha tenuto sulle spine fino al 120' e avete segnato su calcio di punizione e su un colossale regalo del Milan. Non per ribaltare la storia .....ma per amor di verità...............


----------



## Canonista (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ma se a fine partita il numero di titolari era lo stesso 

Ma dai gobbi, se dovete ca.care fatelo nel cesso di casa vostra, non in quello degli altri.
Siate come Juventino, non come Tom.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2013)

mister51 ha scritto:


> Questione di punti di vista.
> Resta il fatto che una squadraccia come il Milan da "zona retrocessione" con una difesa ridicola, senza gioco e senza idee vi ha tenuto sulle spine fino al 120' e avete segnato su calcio di punizione e su un colossale regalo del Milan. Non per ribaltare la storia .....ma per amor di verità...............



una punizione sacrosanta e senza dubbio che acerbi possa aver preso la palla, tra l'altro


----------



## Brain84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sono in fase calante clamorosa. Questo inizio 2013 per loro è stata una rovina allucinante. Non ne vincono manco mezza.

Come Godo!!!


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

aspettiamo prima di darli per morti, ma è chiaro che non sono più quelli dell'anno scorso


----------



## Tom! (30 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io penso che sugli errori arbitrali vada fatta un doveroso chiarimenti. Sono cose che possono succedere in una partita, ma che condizionano il risultato fino ad un certo punto. Se invece di stare sempre a piangere e recriminare si mettesse in moto il cervello si riuscirebbe a capire che abbiamo un attacco da schifo. Se ci stava il benedetto "toppleyer" contro il Genoa prima del gol di Borriello stavamo 3-0 e stasera contro la Lazio ci sarebbe semplicemente bastato amministrare un vantaggio di almeno un altro gol ottenuto all'andata (dai su a Torino li abbiamo presi letteralmente a pallonate).



Ma smettila di fare il bastiancontrario per ricevere +1.
Siamo tutti d'accordo (noi juventini, qui ad esempio qualcuno è convinto che dopo 24 minuti la partita finisca) a dire che chi perde non merità di vincere, arbitraggio a favore o no, però dalla partita contro il milan con il grandioso rigore per fallo di "fianco" di isla che siamo costantemente danneggiati, ormai non ci fischiano più niente. 
Non mi voglio mettere a fare l'elenco però c'erano buoni 4/5 rigore solari che non ci hanno concesso nell'ultimo mese, che ti tornano utili quando non riesci a sbloccare la partita visto che ormai contro di noi giocano tutti alla stessa maniera: pressing, corsa, chiusi dietro e ripartenze.


----------



## Liuk (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma smettila di fare il bastiancontrario per ricevere +1.
> Siamo tutti d'accordo (noi juventini, qui ad esempio qualcuno è convinto che dopo 24 minuti la partita finisca) a dire che chi perde non merità di vincere, arbitraggio a favore o no, però dalla partita contro il milan con il grandioso rigore per fallo di "fianco" di isla che siamo costantemente danneggiati, ormai non ci fischiano più niente.
> Non mi voglio mettere a fare l'elenco però c'erano buoni 4/5 rigore solari che non ci hanno concesso nell'ultimo mese, che ti tornano utili quando non riesci a sbloccare la partita visto che ormai contro di noi giocano tutti alla stessa maniera: pressing, corsa, chiusi dietro e ripartenze.



Se quello che dici è vero, e cioè che la Juve ha avuto quattro/cinque episodi arbitrali sfavorevoli, allora vuol dire che siete semplicemente tornati in parità con la prima parte della stagione (Supercoppa/Parma/Udinese/Catania/Inter).
Siccome non ho sentito nessuno juventino lamentarsi all'epoca, anzi ci venivano a raccontare che gli errori arbitrali fanno parte del gioco e vanno accettati, farebbero bene tutti a stare zitti adesso.. società, allenatore e tifosi.
Si vede che non siete proprio abituati ad avere ANCHE errori a sfavore.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Gennaio 2013)

Trattasi di semplice non abitudine ad errori arbitrali contrari. Pensa cosa succederebbe se gli capitasse di avere errori arbitrali contrari in partite chiave con i quali ci perdi il titolo. Capirebbero tante cose..


----------



## Dexter (30 Gennaio 2013)

ne mancano almeno un'altra trentina di rigori non dati,ci hanno vinto lo scudetto l'anno scorso con IL favore.


----------



## juventino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma smettila di fare il bastiancontrario per ricevere +1.
> Siamo tutti d'accordo (noi juventini, qui ad esempio qualcuno è convinto che dopo 24 minuti la partita finisca) a dire che chi perde non merità di vincere, arbitraggio a favore o no, però dalla partita contro il milan con il grandioso rigore per fallo di "fianco" di isla che siamo costantemente danneggiati, ormai non ci fischiano più niente.
> Non mi voglio mettere a fare l'elenco però c'erano buoni 4/5 rigore solari che non ci hanno concesso nell'ultimo mese, che ti tornano utili quando non riesci a sbloccare la partita visto che ormai contro di noi giocano tutti alla stessa maniera: pressing, corsa, chiusi dietro e ripartenze.



Stiamo semplicemente vivendo un periodo sfortunato, tutto qua. Non c'è bisogno di andare a ipotizzare complotti e idiozie varie. Nella prima parte di stagione NON PUOI negare che in certe occasioni siamo stati molto fortunati con gli arbitri (Supercoppa e Catania), ma da quel che mi risulta nessuno ha messo in discussione che meritassimo il primato in classifica. Poi la fortuna gira ed è ovvio che può andare storto qualche episodio. La squadra se vuole uscire dalla crisi deve ritrovare risultati e umiltà e non fare stupidi e dannose polemiche (vedasi le squalifiche a Conte, Bonucci e quel genio della Marmotta che potevano essere pure peggiori). Io resto sempre convinto che se avessimo una punta decente al punto dei nostri cessi non stavamo neanche a discutere su ste cose.


----------



## Tom! (30 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Stiamo semplicemente vivendo un periodo sfortunato, tutto qua. Non c'è bisogno di andare a ipotizzare complotti e idiozie varie. Nella prima parte di stagione NON PUOI negare che in certe occasioni siamo stati molto fortunati con gli arbitri (Supercoppa e Catania), ma da quel che mi risulta nessuno ha messo in discussione che meritassimo il primato in classifica. Poi la fortuna gira ed è ovvio che può andare storto qualche episodio. La squadra se vuole uscire dalla crisi deve ritrovare risultati e umiltà e non fare stupidi e dannose polemiche (vedasi le squalifiche a Conte, Bonucci e quel genio della Marmotta che potevano essere pure peggiori). *Io resto sempre convinto che se avessimo una punta decente al punto dei nostri cessi non stavamo neanche a discutere su ste cose.*



Quello senza dubbio.
Io non ipotizzo complotti, io sono fermamente convinto che l'arbitro se potesse decidere se sbagliare a favore o contro la juve deciderebbere sempre quest'ultimo caso per una questione mediatica che ormai è diventata palese.

[MENTION=185]Liuk[/MENTION]: Della supercoppa non parlo, metto sempre e solo questo video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tngQbkrMbx4

Ad inizio campionato siamo stati favoriti senza dubbio a Catania, e lì apriti cielo, tutta l'italia contro di noi. "Clamoroso al Cibali".
Poi, sempre senza dubbio, contro l'inter per il gol in fuorigioco e per la non espulsione di litchsteiner, e anche lì, apriti cielo escono pronti i titoli simil- "Inter più forte di tutto!".

E io mi fermo qua con gli errori a favore, e il buon senso farebbe fermare qua chiunque.
Poi..

Contro l'udinese è stato applicato il regolamento con l'espulsione del portiere per l'uscita scomposta, non è la prima volta che succedono questi casi, io sono per l'ammonizione + rigore, espulsione solo se il fallo è platealmente intenzionale e mirato per andare al calcio di rigore. E in quel caso apriti cielo, tutta l'italia contro il regolamento (cambiamo il regolamento ecc.).
Contro il parma cosa c'era? Ah, il gol su punizione di Pirlo dove nessun replay fa chiarezza, però effettivamente il 6o uomo aveva la visuale migliore del replay, infatti l'ha fatto convalidare. E lì apriti cielo, tutta l'italia contro il 6o uomo.

Oh, poi non venite a dire che sbrocchiamo. Non se ne può più di certi atteggiamenti.


----------



## Liuk (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quello senza dubbio.
> Io non ipotizzo complotti, io sono fermamente convinto che l'arbitro se potesse decidere se sbagliare a favore o contro la juve deciderebbere sempre quest'ultimo caso per una questione mediatica che ormai è diventata palese.
> 
> [MENTION=185]Liuk[/MENTION]: Della supercoppa non parlo, metto sempre e solo questo video: Juventus Football Club vs Napoli Fight Club (11 Agosto 2012) - YouTube
> ...



Con l'Udinese il fallo lo commette il difensore che sbilancia Giovinco con una spinta (fuori area) e non il portiere. Era punizione fuori area senza espulsione, ma vabbè.
Contro il Parma, e ci sta che uno juventino se ne sia dimenticato (ma questo fa capire quanto può essere oggettivo il tuo giudizio), la Juventus ha usufruito di un rigore inesistente poichè Lichtsteiner era in fuorigioco di più di un metro. Che poi il rigore sia stato sbagliato non cambia l'errore arbitrale (del gol di Pirlo non ho parlato, in ogni caso gradirei che nessuno juventino mi nominasse gol-fantasma... mai più).

Quando gli errori favoriscono la Juve c'è un'eco mediatica enorme, questo è vero. Succede a tutte le grandi quando sono in testa al campionato (ad esempio l'anno scorso in Bologna-Milan ci furono episodi dubbi ed errori arbitrali da ambo le parti, ma tutti si ricordano solo il fallo di mano di Seedorf).
Ma ciò avviene anche quando gli errori sono a vostro sfavore (mi viene in mente la recente Juve-Genoa, ma anche ad esempio Parma-Juve dello scorso campionato con il vostro allenatore che ha fatto una conferenza stampa di un'ora parlando di "aria strana" e dei vertici arbitrali che a suo dire avrebbero "ammazzato" l'arbitro in caso di errore a favore della Juve).

La realtà è che FORSE, e ripeto *FORSE*, adesso siete una squadra come tutte le altre.
Fate finta di niente e dite che gli errori fanno parte del gioco quando l'errore arbitrale vi favorisce.
Gridate allo scandalo quando un errore arbitrale vi penalizza.
Come fanno TUTTE le squadre della serie A.
E come tutte le squadre della serie A vi ritrovate anche voi ad avere errori a favore ed errori a sfavore.

*FINALMENTE*, aggiungerei.


----------

